# Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve Fault



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As some know i just got a new motor wednesday.. and now i am throwing:

008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 41313 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:45:19
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3096 /min
Load: 80.8 %
Speed: 127.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 1.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 860.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
Any thoughts or ideas why.. I have done searching and not really found answers just similiar problems.
Brand new motor too.. fail.


_Modified by jaycheetwood at 11:17 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

info added.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

LOGS:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

HPFP is most likely shot.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_HPFP is most likely shot.



i think its just the sensor on the side of the HPFP that has failed and not the whole pump...


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_

i think its just the sensor on the side of the HPFP that has failed and not the whole pump... 

X2 
Low pressure fuel sensor - I'm told this is a very common thing 




_Modified by Halpem at 7:02 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Used motor or what was installed?
Condition
MIL ON, DTC P2293 Fuel Pressure Regulator 2 Performance Stored in ECM after Installing Replacement Engine 
Technical Background
High fuel pressure sensor (G247) on fuel rail of replacement engine does not match part number installed on original engine.
^ that was fun to diagnose the first time before the bulletin came out...


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

*cam follower issues?*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaycheetwood* »_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As some know i just got a new motor wednesday.. and now i am throwing:

008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 41313 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:45:19
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3096 /min
Load: 80.8 %
Speed: 127.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 1.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 860.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
Any thoughts or ideas why.. I have done searching and not really found answers just similiar problems.
Brand new motor too.. fail.

That is exactly the fault I observed when my cam follower on the high pressure fuel pump failed.
That error can also be caused by a worn camshaft lobe (i.e. damage from a bad cam follower).
So even if the cam follower and hpfp are replaced, a damaged cam lobe could still throw that same fault.

_Quote, originally posted by *VCDS scan of my 06 gti with bad cam follower* »_Friday,17,April,2009,17:40:32:51101
VCDS Version: Release 805.3
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Software Coding: 0403010A18070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 03087
1 Fault Found:
008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 124024 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:18:05
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2661 /min
Load: 58.4 %
Speed: 107.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0∞C
Temperature: 34.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Mine was fixed with the replacement of the LPFS sensor. Being my entire motor has like 300 - 400 miles on it. lol its brand new. only a week old.


----------

